# Flatty Reports



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

How has the flounder fishing been for everyone? 

I went out today and a friend and I doubled up on 16" and 18" fish on the third cast . I always throw a 3.8in or 4in white gulp shrimp and it never lets me down. Gulp gets expensive when the junk fish tear them up. What other soft plastics do y'all recommend for flounder?


----------



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

Griffinz33 said:


> How has the flounder fishing been for everyone?
> 
> I went out today and a friend and I doubled up on 16" and 18" fish on the third cast . I always throw a 3.8in or 4in white gulp shrimp and it never lets me down. Gulp gets expensive when the junk fish tear them up. What other soft plastics do y'all recommend for flounder?


I’m certainly no expert on flounder or anything else but I did have a thought in regards to a more durable soft plastic setup. What about using z man shrimp for more durability or any cheap shrimp plastic for cost effectiveness, then using a wire brush rolled on the surface of the lure to create pockets that will soak up that gulp juice (or any other scent you choose). I currently have a couple of slayer sst’s soaking in gulp juice to try out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Gulp! is basically menhaden oil. You can use any soft plastics and add scent using Pro-cure Bait Gel. Comes in several flavors like shrimp, mullet, etc. 

Several of the Z-man baits have Pro-cure already added to them.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Exactly what Zika said. You can use pro cure on almost any bait to make it better. I have noticed two important things when it comes to flounder and those are white bait and scent. I have noticed that white performs consistently and out fishes other colors. Scent such as gulp juice or any procure on another soft plastic works great as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So Gulp works. And in order to go cheaper you go buy a z man and scent
just get a tub of Gulp and be done with it


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Locally made Flounder Pounder soft plastics are, as the namesake, really good on flatties.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Do the flounder pounder soft plastics have scent in them?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You don’t need any special lures for flounder just work the same plastics you use for trout and redfish slower. 3 1/2” Down South Lures tail on a 1/8oz jighead works great. They all eat the same forage, I have cleaned trout and flounder with 3-4” wide crabs in their gut.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I actually caught a solid 18" flounder on a down south plastic. I catch a few on occasion but it is the most consistent on white gulp for me. I always use a 1/8oz jighead also. A local company called blue water candy makes some sweet jigheads.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I throw Norton sand eel jrs 90% of the time. I don’t target flounder specifically but catch plenty of them usually.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Those are cool baits. Shops don't sell those around me.


----------



## Chris Carlson (May 20, 2018)

I heard a raw bacon strip works good on Flounder - there’s a YouTube video on it & it’s cheap!


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

I used to use my wife's chiwawa tail till it got short. the dog ait a lot of bacon bits . I think that was why it was so effective.
Taheee


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Come on guys and gals soft fry some bacon throw it in a baggie and hook a piece on your plastic and get a fish. 
Fish love the grease like we do. you may need a heaverier head to keep the thing from FLOATING... Thus a Florida FLOATER


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Not the first time I've heard of pork fat catching fish


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Pork fat rules!!!
At least thats what Emeril used to say. LOL


----------

